# Strange Change Vampire & Mummy



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I just read at CultTVMan's facebook page, and on his blog site, that Round 2 is rereleasing the "Strange Change" vampire and mummy from the 1970s. More nostalgia modeling. I never saw or knew anything about these so will be interested in seeing what more expert folks here have to say about them. Are they classic style styrene kits that require building and painting? Anyway, just wanted to let the gang know about this new release.

Bob


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome. Cool for nostalgia value. I had these as a kid and vintage kits are quite pricey on eBay (when you can find them).

Sean


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Why don't they release the Time Machine model?!! That's a great one!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If they're reissuing the Strange Change kits (especially the Mummy) then count me in!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Never had this kit...until now. Great to hear that some of the more obscure stuff is also being released. 

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes they are plastic kits. There were three, actually. A gum-drop shaped time machine, the vampire and the mummy. The strange change part is when you close the door or lid, rubber bands inside flip the figures around so when you open the model up it has "changed". THe vampire and mummy go from rotting bones to the full character. The time machine changes from a guy seated in the time machines control room to a miniature diorama with diosaurs chasing the time traveller around.

The Mummy and Vampire kits are about 7 inches by 3 inches and the time machine was a bit bigger.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

OMFG! YES! Could the POTC be next?

Naw, Disney would kill that...


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! I've been looking for these. I have 2 mummies but had problems finding a vampire. Guess the problem's been solved. Awesome!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Scott Hasty said:


> OMFG! YES! Could the POTC be next?
> 
> Naw, Disney would kill that...



Well they're bringing out the Glo Heads, Bigfoot and now these so let's hope someone does the Pirates. 

I'm amazed they haven't been reissued to cash in on the POTC films.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I want the Haunted Mansion series with glow ghosts!!! They could even change the name to "Haunted House" to save Disney licensing.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone got any decent photo's of these kits built up (or in pieces), especially the mummy. I've been trying to find some good shots on Google for absolutely ages but nothing.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im glad that they are reissuing the Strange Change kits as they were a blast back in the day and hope they reissue the Time Machine as that was my Fav out of the three:thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> I just read at CultTVMan's facebook page, and on his blog site, that Round 2 is rereleasing the "Strange Change" vampire and mummy from the 1970s. More nostalgia modeling. I never saw or knew anything about these so will be interested in seeing what more expert folks here have to say about them. Are they classic style styrene kits that require building and painting? Anyway, just wanted to let the gang know about this new release.
> 
> Bob


Very cool, I have the Strange Change Time Machine and Dracula already, have never been able to find the Mummy for a reasonable price.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

When are the Psycho house and the Addams Family house kits coming out ?
I thought they were allready out, thanks. Karl


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Psycho house is out now.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

starduster said:


> When are the Psycho house and the Addams Family house kits coming out ?
> I thought they were allready out, thanks. Karl


Psycho House is out.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

I just got permission from Round 2 to talk about the Strange Change kits. I don't know whether R2 unearthed the original molds somewhere or back engineered them, but it doesn't make any difference. I'm building test shots of them now, and I can tell you that they are _exactly _like the original issues. There's no excess flash or other evidence of age on the models anywhere - for example, the inscriptions on the Mummy's sarcophagus (which by my reckoning is 1/13 scale) are every bit as crisp now as they were on the kit I had back in the seventies.

As for the SC Time Machine and other models to be reissued, let me put it to you this way: the original Polar Lights claimed that they made "unusually fun models kits". Round 2 can claim that they're working on "model kits you'd sell out your parents for". :tongue:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There shouldnt be a lot of mold wear on the Strange Change kits since they were only sold for a year or so... I would imagine they have the original molds.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got permission from Round 2 to talk about the Strange Change kits. I don't know whether R2 unearthed the original molds somewhere or back engineered them, but it doesn't make any difference. I'm building test shots of them now, and I can tell you that they are _exactly _like the original issues. There's no excess flash or other evidence of age on the models anywhere - for example, the inscriptions on the Mummy's sarcophagus (which by my reckoning is 1/13 scale) are every bit as crisp now as they were on the kit I had back in the seventies.
> 
> As for the SC Time Machine and other models to be reissued, let me put it to you this way: the original Polar Lights claimed that they made "unusually fun models kits". Round 2 can claim that they're working on "model kits you'd sell out your parents for". :tongue:




Any chance of a few pics Mark?


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Guys,
> 
> As for the SC Time Machine and other models to be reissued, let me put it to you this way: the original Polar Lights claimed that they made "unusually fun models kits". Round 2 can claim that they're working on "model kits you'd sell out your parents for". :tongue:


Hmm, does that mean the Time Machine kit _is_ coming or what exactly are you saying here?

Sean


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

They are from original mpc molds.

Buzz


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Sweet i feel like 10 years old again but with a bit more money to buy ! 


Robert.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

does that also mean the cygnus will be showing up ?


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

Get up, come on get down with the Cygnus!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Scott Hasty said:


> OMFG! YES! Could the POTC be next?
> 
> Naw, Disney would kill that...


A guy in my fantasy/sci-fi model club had AND built the old POTC kit with the rubberband action! He presented it a few months ago.........COOL. He said it was rare, but I had no idea.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

northjason said:


> Get up, come on get down with the Cygnus!


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Hmm, does that mean the Time Machine kit _is_ coming or what exactly are you saying here?


Sean,

All I know for sure is that R2 is well aware of the interest in the Time Machine and many of the other MPC kits from the 1970s. My *speculation* is that all things come to they that wait.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice work Mark! Really good weathering on the casket/sarcophagus. I like the whimsical aspect of the entombed. Cool little kits that I don't remember...?
History? What is the scale,and is there an updated release date?
Oh yeah, congrats on another proto build gig. This is getting to be a habit with you! A big:thumbsup:!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I had those kits in the 70s -they were do much fun to do! Nice to see that they're coming back out again. I missed out on the Time Machine; it exceeded my teen-age allowance rather badly... but when I could have afforded it, these kits were long gone off the shelf.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

louspal said:


> ...History? What is the scale,and is there an updated release date?


Lous',

MPC first produced the Strange Change models in 1974. Based on the height of the Vampire, the models are 1/13 scale. All I know for sure is that MPC/Round 2 is planning to release these models next year. My *GUESS* (and I emphasize the word "guess") is that the Time Machine may be released if sales of the first two Strange Change kits warrant it.

Keep an ear to the ground when the iHobby convention takes place next week, October 21-22. That's where Round 2 will announce its model kit releases for next year. The convention is the deadline I've been building my little heart out to beat and I think everybody will be excited when they see what's coming.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is the Planet of the Apes Stallion with ape soldier being issued.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice job Mark and look forward to getting these. When are they coming out?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Is the Planet of the Apes Stallion with ape soldier being issued.


why would it be? I assume the original Addar mold is gone. Polar Lights had to cut new molds for the Apes kits they did remake... and they didn't do the Ape on horeseback.


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

*Dark Shadows re-release?*

Take at look at the Round 2 blog page, looks interesting...


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

POTC 4 - "On Stranger Tides" has a release date of May 2011 and I read somewhere that Guillermo del Toro is developing a new Haunted Mansion movie. the time would seem right for a rerelease of the old MPC POTC & HM kits. Of course there's always the question of Disney allowing the kits to be made. Maybe if they put added a Johnny Depp head on one of the kit pirates?

Jim


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

diamondj said:


> POTC 4 - "On Stranger Tides" has a release date of May 2011 and I read somewhere that Guillermo del Toro is developing a new Haunted Mansion movie. the time would seem right for a rerelease of the old MPC POTC & HM kits. Of course there's always the question of Disney allowing the kits to be made. Maybe if they put added a Johnny Depp head on one of the kit pirates?
> 
> Jim




I don't know if it would be possible (I think this has been discussed on here before) but I wonder if R2 could get away with changing the wording so instead of POTC it's something like Carribean Pirates etc to avoid paying an extortionate licence fee.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Talk about Strange Change..........those pics and text that Mark posted of the painted kits seems to have disappeared.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...DARK SHADOWS for sure! That's definitley Barnabas and the werewolf having a moon dance!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes!!! Roll on ihobby. I cant wait to see how these guys are going to look again. 

Nice to see you getting a mention in the blog too Mark.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

All I can tell you for sure is that Round 2 is well aware of the interest in the Disney kits. Be patient and build the models you have. Remember, they said the Guillotine would never get reissued and the 1966 Batmobile was deadlocked in license ownership disputes yet we have them in our stashes. 



SUNGOD said:


> Talk about Strange Change..........those pics and text that Mark posted of the painted kits seems to have disappeared.


That was my fault. I'd jumped the gun by posting the photos before Round 2 made their official announcement at the iHobby con on the 21st and 22nd of the month. Call it a "sneak peak" (or as I do, an "error"); either way, you'll know all about what's coming from R2 in a week. 



BrianM said:


> ...DARK SHADOWS for sure! That's definitley Barnabas and the werewolf having a moon dance!


To quote Sgt. Schultz, I know nothink...!

Thanks, Oz. In spite of the fact I built dozens of their models over the years, I never got a mention on Aurora's blog. Although I suppose that could've been because Aurora never _had_ a blog... :tongue:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

These look like fun to build. I wasn't interested in them when they came out way back when, but now I'd definitely pick them up.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

I know this is an old thread, but, Mark, how did you paint the raised detail on the coffin of the vampire? I haven't seen your buildup, but my feeling is drybrushing wouldn't be as effective because of the relatively large surface area. I'mthinking of a gold layer, painted over with black and a light solvent wipe to take rhe black off the raised details (with a layer of Future between the gold and black).

I feel like I'm eight years old again with this kit!

Thanks in advance!

Scottie


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott Hasty said:


> I know this is an old thread, but, Mark, how did you paint the raised detail on the coffin of the vampire? I haven't seen your buildup, but my feeling is drybrushing wouldn't be as effective because of the relatively large surface area. I'mthinking of a gold layer, painted over with black and a light solvent wipe to take rhe black off the raised details (with a layer of Future between the gold and black).
> 
> I feel like I'm eight years old again with this kit!
> 
> ...


I did mine the good old fashioned way, a tiny paintbrush and lots of patience! A good magnifier helps too.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1534.JPG


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.round2models.com/models/strange-change

-Jim


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Scott,

Yes, it is an old thread; then again, I'm no spring chicken either...:freak:

I wanted the Vampire's coffin to look old, like its inhabitant, and to suggest that all the fancy finish was wearing off. So over a coat of Krylon's Gray Sandable Primer, I hand painted a wood finish on various spots around the coffin. I concentrated on the corners and areas that would get lots of wear, like the edge of the coffin lid that the Vampire would handle as he came and went.

This was the first time I tried the salt weathering technique. I moistened the wood areas with water, then sprinkled salt over them. The salt stayed put after the water dried. The main coffin color was gloss black, which I *lightly* sprayed over the coffin (the second time; the first time I got the paint on too heavily and it bonded the salt to the model, so I had to strip the whole thing and start over).

I hand brushed the gold decorations. To answer your original question, I used a 1/4" flat sable and a magnifier to carefully apply the gold to the filigree panels by drybrushing. Since the effect wasn't supposed to be pristine, I didn't worry about making the gold look absolutley perfect. In fact, I aged it with some thinned brown acrylic craft paint, then sealed the work with a misting of Testors Dullcote.

Next I scrubbed the salted areas with a wet toothbrush. This was where oil-based paints (Testors) had an advantage, in that they stood up to the abuse while acrylics might have come off with the salt. The effect I got was of the black and gold paint chipping off the underlying wood. To suggest years of dust and other crud collecting on the coffin I thinned light gray acrylic paint and brushed it into the edges of each panel, which was first moistened with a little soapy water (the soap broke the surface tension and kept the acrylic from beading up on the painted surface).

There you have it. The photos I've attached I took for myself before shipping the model off to Round 2. Hope this helps!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks, kenlee and JGG1701 for the suggestions and photos! Your caskit looks great, kenlee!

Mark, thanks a million for your suggestions! I LOVE the salt technique, but didn't think of an application on this. I'll try table salt on this one (as opposed to the kosher salt I normally use).

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> I wanted the Vampire's coffin to look old, like its inhabitant, and to suggest that all the fancy finish was wearing off...


Phenomenal results Mr. McG! It reminds me of an old steamer trunk that has seen better days! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks awesome, Mark. I bought the Vampire kit. I can't wait to build it. It's on my list for spring. I remember building it as a kid in 5th grade, and taking it in school to show people. I don't remember what I ever did with it though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...It reminds me of an old steamer trunk that has seen better days!


Thanks, Zee - although I don't know that the Vampire would like to hear you describe his box that way... 




rat salad said:


> ...I can't wait to build it...


rats',

You'll have a ball, I guarantee; the box art is different but everything else is pretty much the same as it was in the original issue.

Here are a couple completely unsolicited tips: you might want to use a metal spring to replace the rubber band in the end of the coffin that powers the cam mechanism. It will be inaccessable once the coffin is assembled. The alternative would be to cut a section of the assembled bottom out, glue some styrene strips around the hole to mount the panel on, then use magnets or maybe white glue to hold it in place. Then, when the rubber band wears out, you can remove the panel to install a new band.

The coffin handles are easy to break off and lose. To make more secure mounts for them, I drilled holes in the sides of the coffin and the ends of the handle supports. They are large enough to accept the shafts of straight pins. Once glued into the handles, the pins provided convenient supports of the parts for painting. I installed the handles and bent the ends of the pins against the sides of the coffin; they were anchored with epoxy cement.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work Mark - I'm always impressed by the extent you go to make it right - a true professional.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, Mark.
Question: where can one purchase the type of spring you are talking about?
Just curious. I want to build this thing right.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...I'm always impressed by the extent you go to make it right...


There's no trick to it. I just ask myself, "What would Chris White do?" and take it from there. Thanks for the talons-up, bud!




rat salad said:


> ...where can one purchase the type of spring you are talking about?


Good one. I suggest you go to your local hardware or home improvement store and maybe take the rubber band or even the completed cam mechanism with you. In the hardware section there'll be a lot of springs, cap nuts, etc. contained in bins with long drawers. If you root around in there, you'll probably find a little spring that'll work (don't be a GUY and fail to ask a salesperson to help you find the spring you want). 

An alternative would be to get a box or bag of assorted springs. You'll probably have a choice of springs that could work. And you may very well find the leftover springs useful for other projects on your model table or around the homestead. Mrs. Salad might appreciate that.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool. Thank you for the tips. Much appreciated!


----------

